# Your very first pic



## photobug (Jun 21, 2004)

This is the very first pic that I ever took with an SLR. July 1975, Redstone Arsenal, Huntsville, AL.

Sitting down seemed a good idea, as it cut way down on the swaying back and forth. Unfortunately I had no idea that the camera wouldn't make that waist high grass disappear like my eye did. I mean I could see right through it, the camera should too, right? Ha! Pretty good composition though if I say so myself. :shock: 







So, post your own first pic, 'cuz I need a laugh & I went first.


----------



## steve817 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, I don't even remember mine.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 22, 2004)

I think this was my first picture with my first SLR, way back in Nov. 

*Link gone by now :cry:*

But this was the first photo I taken, while not just pointing and clicking. 
http://www.deviantart.com/view/196964/


----------



## malachite (Jun 22, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Jun 22, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> But this was the first photo I taken, while not just pointing and clicking.
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/196964/



That's gorgeous.

I remember taking photos on a vacation when I was really young, but don't know where those are. My first photo when I decided 'hey! I like photography!' was this one:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 22, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Jun 23, 2004)

My very first picture as a professional photographer. I was SO nervous before this shoot.
*Link gone by now :cry: *


----------



## oriecat (Jun 25, 2004)

My first pic... I was in 3rd grade and took a TAG class on Pinhole Cameras and screen printing.


----------



## errant_star (Sep 19, 2004)

First photo with an SLR taken at the Chinese New Year Parade back in '98 ... lower east side/china town Vancouver

(sorry it's a really bad scan ... original is much sharper)


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^

Great googily moogily...I'm not even sure if I have mine, but you're going to make me go through a bunch of unmarked CDS, aren't you? 

EDIT...Just checked Photobucket, and my first DSLR pic was there..


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a box of slides taken by me in 1975 somewhere, so instead of asking my sister to find my very first pics (taken 2 years earlier), I might at long last go find that box and try to scan one of those slides for this theme!?!?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 9, 2007)

My first pic I think was of my little black poodle named "Pepper". I was 10, the camera was a Argus C-3 brick, the year was 1965. I am sure all those old prints was lost in a small fire we had in the late '60s.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I dug deep into my archives and found the slides I took on our class trip to North Germany in March (?) of 1975, and decided to scan these two (my scanner ... ach, better not to waste any words on it... :roll: ), so while these cannot be the very first, they are of my very, very EARLY ones:





(The house where we stayed - seen from its back)





(The lake on which the house was situated)

(Added on the side: in 1965, John, I was still too little to take up a camera, or - well, no one let me - so my dad was still taking all the pics from back then: 




 )


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 9, 2007)

Awe, Corina. You were an adorable child. I am afraid my childhood pix would scare the paint off the living room walls. I'm glad we lost most of those in the fire as well.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can only post some of my first SLR-images (this is actually a re-post) ... before that I was using mainly rangefinder cameras and I have not scanned those images.

1992, Ring of Brodgar, Orkney:












This is actually the moon:


----------



## photobug (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, talk about digging up olllllllllllllllllld threads. 

But I'll play. Seems I'm still shooting trees, though from a bit closer range.


----------

